# New to the forum!



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello all! Ill start by introducing myself. My names Cody, im 23yrs old. I currently have experience in the automotive field. Im master certified through multiple organizations, i do welding fabricating, and performance builds. So with that being said...

I currently work for a dealer, and run a side business doing automotive performance work. the dealer i work for has me do all there plowing ( 5 acre lot, about 300 cars on the lot ). I've been plowing for them for 3 years now, and have gained alot of experience. i also know how to run equipment and own a backhoe, skid steer, and kabota tractor. My job has went downhill and the pay has gone to ****. Im looking to start a business plowing. Ive been reading on here and have learned alot. I am not your average kid and am very business minded. I do not currently own a plow, but i have the cash to buy a plow and other essentials. anyways nice to meet all of you and any advice is appreciated! ill continue to read on here and continue to learn! -Cody


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Cody best thing to start looking into is General Liability insurance, get a min of $1m coverage. Most work has been landed for the season, you'd probably be better oof subbing for another contractor. This will get you into the bizz a little quicker and also gives you more exposure to the bizz.
If you go with a used plow to start with don't get one much older than a few years. Try to get a brand that is supported well in your area, dealer support is huge. Also keep in mind if you do find a good deal you'll have to get a mount, controller and wiring if the plow doesn't have it. These items will run aboot another $700-900.
You can learn a lot here, give as many details as you can when asking questions otherwise you'll get shotgun blasted with questions instead of answers along with some crap. Also your location is helpful for answering questions aboot pricing, rates, etc..... you can show your location in your avi.

Welcome:waving:


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Cody best thing to start looking into is General Liability insurance, get a min of $1m coverage. Most work has been landed for the season, you'd probably be better oof subbing for another contractor. This will get you into the bizz a little quicker and also gives you more exposure to the bizz.
> If you go with a used plow to start with don't get one much older than a few years. Try to get a brand that is supported well in your area, dealer support is huge. Also keep in mind if you do find a good deal you'll have to get a mount, controller and wiring if the plow doesn't have it. These items will run aboot another $700-900.
> You can learn a lot here, give as many details as you can when asking questions otherwise you'll get shotgun blasted with questions instead of answers along with some crap. Also your location is helpful for answering questions aboot pricing, rates, etc..... you can show your location in your avi.
> 
> Welcome:waving:


 is there a specific company or companies to look into for business insurance? my parents business is through state farm but i dont know that would be the best for my situation. I am from beaver falls pa about an hour outside pittsburgh. i have a buddy who owns a local plowing business and i thought about trying to sub for hil this winter. As far as the plows go, im familier with multiple styles of the western plows which im not sure are a very good brand being we broke the welds on one already amd had to repair it. Im familiar with the controllers and such and installing them. Ive installed 4 of the wiring setups so far along with spreader wiring, a vibrater for the spreader, ( we cut our salt with sand and it clogs with no vibrater). Ect.. i by no means no alot, but have minor experience. -Cody


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Question would be what truck do you have? Who are the plow dealers in your area? Most normal auto insurance does not cover plowing for money. Or do plan on using your equipment? All plows have their issues and if your Western broke it was most likely due to abuse or age.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF said:


> Cody best thing to start looking into is General Liability insurance, get a min of $1m coverage. Most work has been landed for the season, you'd probably be better oof subbing for another contractor. This will get you into the bizz a little quicker and also gives you more exposure to the bizz.
> If you go with a used plow to start with don't get one much older than a few years. Try to get a brand that is supported well in your area, dealer support is huge. Also keep in mind if you do find a good deal you'll have to get a mount, controller and wiring if the plow doesn't have it. These items will run aboot another $700-900.
> You can learn a lot here, give as many details as you can when asking questions otherwise you'll get shotgun blasted with questions instead of answers along with some crap. Also your location is helpful for answering questions aboot pricing, rates, etc..... you can show your location in your avi.
> 
> Welcome:waving:


Listen to this guy, Buff knows all the Buzz about the plowing Bizz.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Question would be what truck do you have? Who are the plow dealers in your area? Most normal auto insurance does not cover plowing for money. Or do plan on using your equipment? All plows have their issues and if your Western broke it was most likely due to abuse or age.


my buddy is a western dealer and stocks parts for them. id be plowing with a v8 4wd 1500 silverado but am open to buying a heavier gas or diesel truck. -Cody


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> my buddy is a western dealer and stocks parts for them. id be plowing with a v8 4wd 1500 silverado but am open to buying a heavier gas or diesel truck. -Cody


Commercial plowing will put a beating on your 1/2ton. It will also limits your options for plows.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> Commercial plowing will put a beating on your 1/2ton. It will also limits your options for plows.


i know itll put a beating on it but i can run it for a year and always get a heavier truck for the following season. As far as limiting plow choice, how does a lighter duty truck effect plow options? I just contacted my buddy and he said he may be able to hook me up with some sub work if i can get a plow before the season starts. -Cody


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

The amount of weight you can/should hang of the front. Plows are not light. Hanging a wideout off the front of a 1/2ton may cause some issues.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> The amount of weight you can/should hang of the front. Plows are not light. Hanging a wideout off the front of a 1/2ton may cause some issues.


 the 1500 silverado i usedto plow with had a heavy duty western plow on it with the swingouts on the plow. Front of the truck was squatting so bad lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome Cody.....

You seem like a fine young man with some. Good questions...Plenty of good info here...Not from me...But the info is here..One word of advice...ask intelligent questions and you will get intelligent answers...So far you are doing great...Good luck to you Cody...


One more word of advice...The day might come on here that you get your feelings hurt...Just laugh it off and move on....Too many guys take it way to personal...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey Cody. You said that youmight use the half ton for a year then a bigger truck. Just keep in mind like the others said the half ton won't really handle the type of plow a HD truck would. Just keep in mind when getting the plow the truck you want to move up too. You may need a new mount etc for the new truck. Maybe find a used plow for the half ton and save the coin for the new plow to put on the new truck in the future.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> the 1500 silverado i usedto plow with had a heavy duty western plow on it with the swingouts on the plow. Front of the truck was squatting so bad lol


You are saying someone put a 1000# plow on the front of a 1/2 ton?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Defcon 5 said:


> Welcome Cody.....
> 
> You seem like a fine young man with some. Good questions...Plenty of good info here...Not from me...But the info is here..One word of advice...ask intelligent questions and you will get intelligent answers...So far you are doing great...Good luck to you Cody...
> 
> One more word of advice...The day might come on here that you get your feelings hurt...Just laugh it off and move on....Too many guys take it way to personal...


Don't worry, I wont get butthurt when somebody tries to hurt my feelings lol.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome Cody, 
One thought is your backhoe or skid if they have a cab. You could lease them out for work with you being the operator. That way you could bypass paying the liability Ins.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Hey Cody. You said that youmight use the half ton for a year then a bigger truck. Just keep in mind like the others said the half ton won't really handle the type of plow a HD truck would. Just keep in mind when getting the plow the truck you want to move up too. You may need a new mount etc for the new truck. Maybe find a used plow for the half ton and save the coin for the new plow to put on the new truck in the future.


I like the idea with using a used plow with the 1500 until I get a bigger truck. Ill have to look on craigslist for a used western. Now should I get one with the expandable wings? I use both styles at work and prefer the one with the wings on the sides.

As far as insurance goes, who should I contact? Whats a few insurance company names that cover such things? I know state farm told me theyd cover me small business wise for grass cutting, but this may be something I leave to a different insurance company. So any names I can call for quotes would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> You are saying someone put a 1000# plow on the front of a 1/2 ton?


Yes. Wasn't my call it was my works. I used it, but it wasn't fun lol.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Welcome Cody,
> One thought is your backhoe or skid if they have a cab. You could lease them out for work with you being the operator. That way you could bypass paying the liability Ins.


My backhoe has a cab, the skid does not.
I never thought of doing that though.


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

Welcome to plowsite Cody. My advice for obtaining the proper insurance is to contact a local insurance broker or two and speak with them


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard. Get a used plow for the 1500. Make some money this year. Next year, if ya like doing this, go for the bigger truck/plow set up.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> I like the idea with using a used plow with the 1500 until I get a bigger truck. Ill have to look on craigslist for a used western. Now should I get one with the expandable wings? I use both styles at work and prefer the one with the wings on the sides.
> 
> As far as insurance goes, who should I contact? Whats a few insurance company names that cover such things? I know state farm told me theyd cover me small business wise for grass cutting, but this may be something I leave to a different insurance company. So any names I can call for quotes would be greatly appreciated.


I use a broker for all my insurance. They price shop for me every year and find the best company that will fit my needs. Remember that cheapest isn't always the best when it comes to insurance. Use a broker because they will find out what your needs are and then find you the best priced policy that will actually cover everything you need. As for the expanding wing plows I don't know. No one uses them in my area. My understanding is that they are heavy, probably heavier than your half ton can handle. But I may be mistaken.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Also check with the local plow dealers. They usually have used plows that are only a season or two old.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do t bother with the 1/2 ton go right to a 3/4 ton.
Doesn't matter if it works out, the resale, is the resale price no matter.

Then, what if it does work out? you don't have to sell a truck, plow and find a truck and plow all
Over again.


Get a plow used or new that can be utilized as you grow.

Nothing worse than to not have the tool you need, when opertunety knocks.

Q what or are you going to use this truck in the summer?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> I use a broker for all my insurance. They price shop for me every year and find the best company that will fit my needs. Remember that cheapest isn't always the best when it comes to insurance. Use a broker because they will find out what your needs are and then find you the best priced policy that will actually cover everything you need. As for the expanding wing plows I don't know. No one uses them in my area. My understanding is that they are heavy, probably heavier than your half ton can handle. But I may be mistaken.


ill have to contact a broker and see what they tell me. Ill keep you guys updated as to what i find.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Also check with the local plow dealers. They usually have used plows that are only a season or two old.


i never thought of contacting a plow dealer for a used plow. i can call the local dealer and see if they have any. When you hear dealer you think new. I guess they may have something used that fits my needs.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

SnoFarmer said:


> Do t bother with the 1/2 ton go right to a 3/4 ton.
> Doesn't matter if it works out, the resale, is the resale price no matter.
> 
> Then, what if it does work out? you don't have to sell a truck, plow and find a truck and plow all
> ...


you do have a good point. I guess it depends what i find. If i cannot find a nice 2500 by the time, i can go with the 1500 for this year. I figure the first year even if i make little money its a learning experience for the following year. As far as using the truck in the summer that all depends on what i decide to do in the summer. Ive been considering cutting grass in the summer. I have the trailer and some equipment so its been crossing my mind.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You can put wings on a smaller plow, but you will never find a dealer to put an expandable wing plow on a half ton. My local dealer wouldn't even put one on my 3/4 ton chevy without upgrades to the front end. The plow over 1000lbs, not a good idea for any half ton.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Yes 3/4 ton or more is the way to go. I am a old school leaf spring front end person myself. Good luck on your endeavor.
T.J.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Okay so i called my parents broker who quoted 65 a month. Thats way too cheap.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes it seems as though they misunderstood what your needs are.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I still think leasing your backhoe out to a contractor with you being the operator on his payroll is the best option right now. Find a good used pusher box sized accordingly and go. No liability ins on you, you dont need to try and find a plow and get it installed and try and line up work for it. Its a good way to get your feet wet and then you can work on getting a 3/4 ton truck and a plow.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Okay guys so a little update. I posted my big turbo Camaro on Craigslist and funny thing is the owner of a Chevy dealer came down and was interested. So long story short I traded it for a brand new 2500hd I finalize paperwork tomorrow! !

As far as starter plows go, what should I go with that doesn't break the bank? I see some plows are as much as 10k.

I'm used to the western wide out plow.

-Cody


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> Okay guys so a little update. I posted my big turbo Camaro on Craigslist and funny thing is the owner of a Chevy dealer came down and was interested. So long story short I traded it for a brand new 2500hd I finalize paperwork tomorrow! !
> 
> As far as starter plows go, what should I go with that doesn't break the bank? I see some plows are as much as 10k.
> 
> ...


If you like the western and familiar with it just go with that. Congrats on the new HD.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new truck! if you're used to the wideout might as well stick with it. I priced the snowex version last month and it was somewhere around 6k (I think) installed with their new down maxx or whatever maxx they call their down pressure. They were doing a sale, and it was free.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Well there Cody, Once you get the plow on your HD with the hoe, skid and tractor you got a nice equipment start. You still will have to get your GL figured out. You need pushers for the hoe and skid.
Good luck with your plow purchase. Will this auto performance thing support you in the summer months or are you going to do hoe and skid work?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Well there Cody, Once you get the plow on your HD with the hoe, skid and tractor you got a nice equipment start. You still will have to get your GL figured out. You need pushers for the hoe and skid.
> Good luck with your plow purchase. Will this auto performance thing support you in the summer months or are you going to do hoe and skid work?


I wish my wife would let me do hoe work in the summer... she says no...

As Fred said, the GL is still going to need to be in place to do the work with the hoe or skidder. Do it right.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I wish my wife would let me do hoe work in the summer... she says no...
> 
> As Fred said, the GL is still going to need to be in place to do the work with the hoe or skidder. Do it right.


You are doing hoe work, Track Hoe.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OHHH... yeah... I guess you are right... don't tell my wife....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> OHHH... yeah... I guess you are right... don't tell my wife....


My lips are sealed.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> Well there Cody, Once you get the plow on your HD with the hoe, skid and tractor you got a nice equipment start. You still will have to get your GL figured out. You need pushers for the hoe and skid.
> Good luck with your plow purchase. Will this auto performance thing support you in the summer months or are you going to do hoe and skid work?


Summer months I'm honestly unsure of what I'm going to do. The automotive performance work is not enough to pay the bills or to live comfortably. I've considered doing grass cutting although I can't say that's my favorite thing.

I got the gl figured out. I got 500,000 bodily injury and 500,000 property damage.

I'm still unsure of what plow to go with. It's between a straight blade, a v blade, or a wideout. Prices are between 5100 and 6600.

Sorry for the late response by the way I didn't notice anybody responded.

-Cody


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> I got the gl figured out. I got 500,000 bodily injury and 500,000 property damage.
> 
> -Cody


That sounds like the auto liability portion of the Accord 25 form not the GL...


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> That sounds like the auto liability portion of the Accord 25 form not the GL...


I'm honestly not sure. I went to the insurance broker and told him what I was doing and this is what they gave me. I can go up with those numbers for a few more dollars a month but I figured this is good for right now. You may be right, but they claim it will cover what I need it to, and it's under a "commercial policy" as they called it.

-Cody


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

If there's anything in question about insurance please tell me and I will give them a call today or tomorrow and make sure I'm all set.

-Cody


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah,

That is your commercial auto portion of commercial insurance.

You need general liability still.

Your numbers will read something along the lines of:

Each Occurrence: 1 mil
General Aggregate: 2 mil

There will be various other limits between those lines depending on what you have, but you need to have GL to do work.

You MIGHT be able to find an outfit to sub for the insurance you have on your auto, but it is not likely anymore. Back in the day we could get away with just having a commercial truck policy, but those days seem to be long since gone.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> If there's anything in question about insurance please tell me and I will give them a call today or tomorrow and make sure I'm all set.
> 
> -Cody


You need to speak with a broker of some sorts that handles construction company general liability policy. They will typically handle your company GL, your commercial truck insurance and any additional umbrellas or WC you might need.

I don't know if your Allstates, Gekos, and State Farms handle any type of GL, I don't think that they do, but I also have never asked. I am sure that someone will correct me if I am wrong. 

If they don't know what an ACCORD 25 form is or if you say you need a to be able to present a GL COI, just hang up and move on, they don't have what you need.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> Summer months I'm honestly unsure of what I'm going to do. The automotive performance work is not enough to pay the bills or to live comfortably. I've considered doing grass cutting although I can't say that's my favorite thing.
> 
> I got the gl figured out. I got 500,000 bodily injury and 500,000 property damage.
> 
> ...


Work that hoe and the skid in the summer months. The grass cutting will require a substantial investment. Use what you own to make money.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

FredG said:


> Work that hoe and the skid in the summer months. The grass cutting will require a substantial investment. Use what you own to make money.


X 2. Lots of money to be made operating equipment especially since you already have it. Way more money than cutting grass.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

State Farm offers it, but you have to be an established business. Talking at an agent on Friday who says she'll beat my Shelter rates. I went with Acuity for my first few years, they were higher but they took me.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

As far as operating equipment we were renting out equipment to individuals and doing great. Business partner went sour so we sold the stuff off and closed the business. Did not have enough people to run it and the tow truck driver who delivered them turned sour too. I may look into reopening it in the summer. We shall see.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm going to contact state farm in the next day or so with the info you guys gave me and see what they have to say. I'll keep you guys updated as to what they say. We are friends with the owner of that particular state farm facility so maybe he can help me out. 

-Cody


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> As far as operating equipment we were renting out equipment to individuals and doing great. Business partner went sour so we sold the stuff off and closed the business. Did not have enough people to run it and the tow truck driver who delivered them turned sour too. I may look into reopening it in the summer. We shall see.


So you owned the skid and the hoe alone without your partner?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

FredG said:


> So you owned the skid and the hoe alone without your partner?


We already owned these ones before the business ordeal.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> We already owned these ones before the business ordeal.


If you decide on doing construction, A small dump and 10tn trailer will be nice. You could road the hoe were you need to go if not to far and hire out a 6wh dump 10tn for probably $55.oo per hr if you don't want to invest. Lots of guys with hoes don't have trailer or dumps.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

What did state Farm tell you about a GL ?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Richh56 said:


> What did state Farm tell you about a GL ?


With the discounts, it came out to roughly the same. I went ahead and switched because I've had the agent forever on my personal vehicle. Now everything but my workers comp is through them, so it's much easier keeping track of bills.


----------

